# EBS AG  ???? wer/was is das????



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

Mir wurden komischerweise  20€ von der genannten EBS AG, von meinem konto abgebucht. Wie kommen die an meine konto daten und wer is das  ueberhaupt, sind die serious oder is das abzocke??

Bitte um schnelle antworten!


----------



## sascha (4 Oktober 2004)

http://www.wirecard.de/

EBS, altbekannter Kandidat... 

Für was wurde denn abgebucht? Irgendein Verwendungszweck muss ja angegeben sein?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2004)

www.0190-connect.com
...sehr alte Bekannte...


----------



## sascha (5 Oktober 2004)

Und das:



> Full Name: VLoading Websearch
> Type: Dialer
> Also Known as: DownloadClass econnect
> Official Description: From EBS AG,Germany.
> ...



http://www.regblock.com/spydet_411_vloading.html


----------



## Reducal (5 Oktober 2004)

newbie schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurden komischerweise  20€ von der genannten EBS AG, von meinem konto abgebucht. Wie kommen die an meine konto daten und wer is das  ueberhaupt, sind die serious oder is das abzocke?


EBS bzw. Wirecard AG ist unter anderem ein Technologieanbieter und Dienstleister für elektronische Zahlungsabwicklung. Webmaster können über deren Zahlungssysteme ihre Projekte abrechenbar machen.

@ newbie, in Deinem "Fall" kam evtl. so ein Zahlungssystem zum Einsatz, bei dem ein Nutzer einer Website vor dem Konsum ein Formular ausfüllen sollte. Wenn Du mit der Sache nichts zu tun hast, außer dass nun Dein Konto belastet wurde, drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass jemand missbräuchlich Deine Kontodaten dort eingegeben hat. Somit steht es Dir frei, die Lastschrift bei Deiner Bank wieder zurück zu buchen. Darauf folgend erhältst Du wahrscheinlich eine Rechung/Mahnung von einem Münchener Inkasso (Auer/Witte/Thiel). Dem wäre dann mit der entsprechenden Begründung zu widersprechen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Oktober 2004)

Guten Tag!
Vor kurzem musste ich feststellen das folgende Abbuchung bei mir gemacht wurde:

07.10.04
LASTSCHRIFT
EBS AG
5H3RXSSI4O 00000031592189
9D
-19,95 EU

Da aus dem Verwendungszweck kein sinn hervorgeht und ich damit die Abbuchung nicht zuordnen kann wollte ich mich hier nun erkundigen ob ich mein Geld direkt morgen wieder zurückbuch lassn soll


----------



## BenTigger (17 Oktober 2004)

Hi,

wenn du das zurückbuchen lässt und es sich herausstellt, das diese Abbuchung rechtens ist, musst du damit rechnen, das du dann noch nachträglich die Rückbuchungs- und Mahngebühren bezahlen darfst.
Besser wäre es sicherlich, erst mal versuchen nachzuvollziehen, wofür diese Buchung sein soll, indem du rückfragst. Du hast bei Abbuchungen immerhin 6 Wochen Zeit und ein Gespräch mit deiner Bank kann dir sicher auch noch helfen....


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2004)

[ironischer Glaskugelmodus]Es könnte ein Erotikangebot gewesen sein, oder eine Medikamentenbestellung[/ironischer Glaskugelmodus]. Grabe in Deiner Erinnerung oder frage doch mal die EBS mit der angegebenen Nummer...


----------



## Aaron (18 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:


> nicht mehr schreibt,[/url]]Im übrigen sieht der Rest des Threads eher wieder wie einer aus, der keine Lust hat für Leistungen zu bezahlen.


Im übrigen war nur nach dem Unternehmen und einem möglichen Grund für die Abbuchungen gefragt. Es ist bemerkenswert, dass seriöse Geschäftsleute bereits bei der Frage eines Verbrauchers nach dem Grund einer Abbuchung ohne Bezug zu Irgendwas gleich zu haltlosen Unterstellungen greifen müssen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## scrat007 (18 Oktober 2004)

Ach Aaron kann doch nichts dafür, wo mitlerweile jeder Kunde der im Dialergewerbe abspringt weil er sich etwas verdummbeutelt vorkommt bedeutet das wieder ein Tag die Butter fehlt auf dem Brot. Warum sonst verkaufen die Dialer ihre Urls und geben zu das ihre Einkommen von guten 5-stelligen Beträgen auf schlechte 3 Stellige zusammengebrochen sind. Man wird einfach nervös wenn man schon etwas von Rückbuchung oder sowas hört.
Das der Kunde in Interesse hat für was er das Geld bezahlt hat ist verständlich, oft ist es so das man bei ienem Unternehmen bestellt, aber ein anderes Bucht das Geld dafür ab weil es über dessen Zahlungssystem läuft. Da schaut man dann nach und alles ist geklärt.


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen sieht der Rest des Threads eher wieder wie einer aus, der keine Lust hat für Leistungen zu bezahlen.


In diesem Thred meldete sich zuerst newbie und dann Dinniz - also schon zwei, die, aus welchem Grund auch immer, nicht bezahlen wollen. Genau deshalb schrieb ich schon am 05.10.04


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass jemand missbräuchlich Deine Kontodaten dort eingegeben hat ...



Das Gute für die Betroffenen ist, dass nach Auskunft der Wire Card AG von denen, nach dem Versuch der ersten Beitreibung der offenen Forderungen, keine weiteren Anstrengungen unternommen werden, den Bezahlvorgang für sich abzuschließen. Das soll heißen, die offene Rechung wird an den Webmaster wieder abgetreten und der muss selbst zusehen, wie er zu seinem Umsatz kommt. Wire Card begründet das mit einem Missbrachsvolumen von gerade mal 1 %.

@ Aaron, Du bist doch nicht etwa einer der Webmaster, die das Wire Card System nutzen und nur deshalb angesäuert, weil Du auf diesen Ausfällen sitzen bleibst?


----------



## Aaron (18 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

Bleiben wir doch ganz einfach bei der ersten Möglichkeit:


			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> - Ein anderer Nutzer hat das System betrogen.


...die wohl am ehesten die Ratsuchenden betrifft. Und genau hier im Forum kann man ganz gut Tips loswerden, damit die betroffenen Kontoinhaber überhaupt wissen, welches Spiel da gespielt wird. Leider steht auf keiner der angewendeten Websites oder auch in keinem der Anmeldeformulare, dass der Missbrauch durch die Eingabe falscher, unrichtiger oder missbräuchlich der Daten Dritter *nicht* zur erfolgreichen Nutzung des Contents führt. Anstatt dessen wird oft die verwendete IP-Adresse aufgezeigt und lediglich damit gedroht, dass man die Sache bei Missbrauch zivil- und strafrechtlich verfolgen würde. Nun wen juckts, wenn er sich die Zugangsdaten über einen Proxy oder sonst anonymen Zugang erschlichen hat?



			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ein freundlicher Hinweis darauf, dass die IP mitgeloggt wurde, und dass diese auch in einem etwaigen Verfahren nachweisen kann, von welchem PC aus die Bestellung aufgenommen wurde reicht in 99,9% aus, dass man niewieder etwas von den Personen hört.


Hast Du schon einmal erfolgreich einen User feststellen lassen können, der sich tatsächlich mit einem identifizierten Anschluss, gerichtsverwertbar an Deinem Content bereichert hatte? Erkläre mir doch mal wie Du (oder Dein Anwalt) es anstellst, an die entsprechenden Verbindungsdaten zu gelangen.


----------



## Aaron (18 Oktober 2004)

..


----------



## Reducal (18 Oktober 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Aber nicht in diesem Zusammenhang. Einfach weil es noch nicht soweit gekommen ist.


Siehste, genau dass was ich meine - Nebelkerzenschmeißen! Sowohl diejenigen, die Du hier beschreibst





			
				Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme oft genug mit, dass Nutzer mit Gericht, Anwalt etc. drohen wenn ihnen der Betrag nicht erstattet wird.


... als auch die gelinkten Webmaster oder deren Inkassosozietät kochen nur mit Wasser und letztlich verliert derjenige, der dem Druck nachgibt, den Webmaster und Inkasso auf Hochtouren erzeugen.

*Aber* - wir wollen doch hier keine Anleitung für den Missbrauch von durchaus löchrigen Zahlungssystemen geben. Deshalb sollte sich der Eröffner diese Threads oder auch der Denniz erstmal an dem bereits geposteten Material orientieren und dann seine Rückschlüsse für sich selbst ziehen.


----------



## dvill (18 Oktober 2004)

Da passt gerade dies.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Hallo ihr Streiter, also mir wurden heute 90,32 von meinem Konto abgezogen, ich habe keinen Dealer oder sonstiges auf meinem PC. Ich bin eine 55 jährige Frau und weiß genau wo ich mich bei Wem angemeldet habe, aber diese EBS Ag habe ich noch nie gehört od. gesehen, und als Webmaster bin ich bei einer ganz normalen Firma die mir jedes Jahr offiziell ein paar Mark abzieht-dann bei MSN und zu guter Letzt bei Firstgate somit gibt es keinen weiteren.
*Also was ist hier los??*  :argue:


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> *Also was ist hier los??*


Du hast eine Lastschrift über 90,32 € auf Deinem Konto entdeckt - wie lautet der vollständige Buchungstext?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

newbie schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurden komischerweise  20€ von der genannten EBS AG, von meinem konto abgebucht. Wie kommen die an meine konto daten und wer is das  ueberhaupt, sind die serious oder is das abzocke??
> 
> Bitte um schnelle antworten!


 
Hallo mir geht es auch so heute mit bekommen aber bei mir sind 90.32 abgebucht wurden.weist Du wer EBS AG ist? Bitte schreibe mir zuruck


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Weist Du wer EBS AG ist?


Man bräuchte sich nicht so oft wiederholen, wenn manch einer auch mal etwas lesen würde, ohne gleich erneut zu fragen. Gucke mal > HIER <, nur eine Seite zuvor oder > HIER <


----------



## OskarMaria (19 Oktober 2004)

Generell zu diesem Thema:

Wer sein Gewissen oder besser seine Erinnerung befragt hat und danach reinen Herzens ist - niemandem die Erlaubnis zum Abbuchen gegeben zu haben, der kann beruhigt zur Bank gehen und *der Lastschrift widersprechen*. Das geht bis sechs Wochen nach vollzogener Lastschrift - eine Frist, die in der Regel mehr als ausreichend ist.

Die Firma, die hinter der Lastschrift steckt, muß sich dann erneut melden und den Betrag einfordern und dabei mitteilen, wofür sie eigentlich Geld wollen. War die Forderung allerdings berechtigt - also hat die  Erinnerung getrügt & man hat eine Zustimmung zum Lastschriftverfahren gegeben, dann kommen noch die Rücklastgebühren der beteiligten Banken hinzu.

OM


----------



## Qoppa (19 Oktober 2004)

Schon etwas sonderbar, wenn es gerade jetzt so viele Meldungen zur EBS gibt. Die ebs AG hat, neben vielem anderen, auch "normalen" Online-Zahlungsverkehr gemacht, - aber *es gibt sie nicht mehr*:


			
				http://www.wirecard.de/site/public_relations/pressemitteilungen/020904.html schrieb:
			
		

> München/Grasbrunn 02.September 2004; Die ebs Holding AG gab heute die Ende August im Handelsregister München eingetragene, und rückwirkend zum 1.1.2004 gültige, Verschmelzung der Tochtergesellschaft ebs Electronic Billing Systems AG auf die Wire Card AG bekannt.


Scheint mir deswegen unwahrscheinlich, daß jetzt noch von der "alten" ebs AG unter diesem Namen Abbuchungen getätigt werden. Ich würde den Betroffenen raten, mal (über die Bank) nachzuforschen, wer eigentlich dahintersteckt.

Ob da jemand mit den "Hinterlassenschaften" der ebs AG noch etwas anstellt? Die URL ebs-ag.de wurde auf eine Dom.li Ltd übertragen, dort gibt´s jetzt ein höchst dubioses Angebot. Man sollte das mal im Auge behalten ....


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn es gerade jetzt so viele Meldungen zur EBS gibt....


Womöglich muss man davon ausgehen, dass man bei dem schillernden Unternehmen doch tatsächlich schlichtweg gepennt hat und die Namensänderung in den Buchungstext nur noch nicht eingepflegt worden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Oktober 2004)

Da läuft manches an Infofluss etwas langsamer... Offenbar ist's ja auch egal für einen "global player", ob er von Aschheim, Vaterstetten oder Hallbergmoos aus agiert. Auch andere haben noch veraltete INfos:
http://www.brockhaus-pe.com/deutsch/ebs.html


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2004)

*Umfrago*

Ich bin auch eine der Betrockenen,wenn von einen Packet zum kaufen die Rede gewessen wäre hätte ich es nie gemacht.Bei mir sind 90,96 abgebucht wurden auf meinen Konto war kein Geld ging es gleich zurück.Was nun wied weiss ich nicht.Habe als Rentner so wie so zu Kämpfen .


----------



## cicojaka (24 Oktober 2004)

Für was wurden die 90 Euro abgebucht? Hat es mit der UMFRAGO zu tun (einem Dienst, der auf dem ersten Blick 250 Euro Einnahmen garantiert, auf dem zweiten Blick aber "geschickte" Bedingungen hat und auf dem dritten Blick wg. Unauffindbarkeit äußerst verdächtig aussieht), dann musst Du  die blaue Schrift  klicken.

Über google finden sich mehrere Hinweise, dass offenbar einige Abrechnungspartner verwirrende (veraltete?) Informationen auf ihren Websites haben (z.B. hat my-minid***.de in einer AGB-pdf noch die URL der "EBS-AG" stehen, die über eine dubiose Weiterleitung nach Österreich führt. Äußerst schwache Leistung, Herr B.-S.! Sie sollten sich lieber wieder um Berliner Altbausanierung kümmern!)

Meines Erachtens ist das die richtige Kontaktadresse der EBS, dort muss einem ja einer sagen, was die Abrechnung bedeuten soll und wer denn der Empfänger ist:

www.wirecard.de (wie das ja hier auch schon gepostet wurde).


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

Gründung Selbsthilfegruppe für OHG (Online-Handel-Geschädigte)

Hallo Liebe Leserinnen und Leser,

aufgrund der ansteigenden Fälle von Online-Betrug werde ich eine Selbsthilfegruppe für Online-Handel-Geschädigte gründen. Hierfür benötige ich die Unterstützung von (vorerst) freiwilligen

1.	Betroffenen
2.	Informatikern
3.	Anwälten
4.	Sponsoren

Geplant ist (fürs erste):

1.	Eine erste Anlaufstelle für Betroffene
2.	Online-Plattform und gegenseitiger Erfahrungsaustausch und Beratung
3.	Evtl. Sammelklagen

Eine Mitgliedschaft soll kostenlos aber nicht anonym sein (zumindest für Mitglieder). Opfer können sich selbstverständlich auch anonym beraten lassen.

Jetzt müsst Ihr euch nur noch anmelden (oder Fragen stellen):

Kontakt:

E-Mail:  [email protected]

_*E-mail-Addi gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11



			Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


tf /mod *_


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Oktober 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Geplant ist (fürs erste):
> 
> 1.	Eine erste Anlaufstelle für Betroffene
> 2.	Online-Plattform und gegenseitiger Erfahrungsaustausch und Beratung
> 3.	Evtl. Sammelklagen



Warum in die Ferne schweifen wenn das Gute schon so nah... 
1. und 2. gibt es hier im Forum. Und das mit den Hammelplagen  bringt so seine Probleme mit sich  :steinigung: 

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 Oktober 2004)

Oh Gast! Ich weiß nicht ob dein Ansinnen ehrbar ist, aber das Wort Sammelplagen hat hier schon zu Steinigungen geführt. 
Wenn du es wirklich ernst meinst und keinen Fake machen willst, bist du in diesem Forum doch schon bei Leuten die was tun und sich (meist) gut auskennen.


----------



## Plattenputzer (25 Oktober 2004)

Mist, da war einer schneller.


----------



## technofreak (25 Oktober 2004)

Alle Monate wieder : Hammelplage 

zum Nachlesen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474

tf


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 Oktober 2004)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, da war einer schneller.


Aetsch


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2016)

ich möchte an diesen Thread erinnern und - weil er veraltet ist - um entsprechende Maßnahmen im Sinne angemessener Konservierung bitten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2016)

_gelöscht aus rechtlichen Gründen_


----------

